# New Handgun Cleaning Question



## Ghost270 (Sep 18, 2011)

I just picked up my first pistol earlier this week and I'm in unfamiliar territory regarding initial cleaning. The pistol in question is a brand new Sig Sauer P2022. The manual strongly states that the gun should be taken stripped and cleaned prior to it's first use. I have successfully disassembled it, after a few false starts trying to, and now I'm staring at the components like I'd stare at the core of a broken nuclear reactor; I have no idea where to begin with either. I can clean a rifle and shotgun, but pistols are new to me . What parts/things should i pay attention to and with what should I clean it with? The pistol came with a small package of Mil-Comm TW-25b grease. Any help would be greatly appreciated! :mrgreen:


----------



## Ra (Jun 28, 2011)

I dont know that I would make this the gospel, as I don't own this firearm, but this should help take away a little of the 'nuclear reactor' phenomenon. It is just a quick youtube video going over the basics of field stripping the weapon and re-assembly, basic cleaning too.

Maybe some others that are actual owners can chime in and give you some tips on grease/oil locations for frictions spots and some more detailed info in general.

Sig Sauer SP2022 9mm Cleaning - YouTube

I dont think he did, but I would run a dry patch thru the barrel after the oil.


----------

